# male or female leopard gecko, which should i get



## sljajk (Mar 23, 2010)

Ive only ever had female leopard geckos and always found them really friendly. I was wondring if anyone knew if there were any behavioural differences between them.
Im not interested in breeding I was just thinking of a change.
Anything important I should know?

Cheers for the help


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

iv u want a change thn get a different lizard:2thumb:


----------



## sljajk (Mar 23, 2010)

nah I only have eyes for leopard geckos!


----------



## Besar (Mar 20, 2010)

i have never noticed any difference based on sex i have had friendly males and female leo's if your are patient with them


----------



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

i would get a female that way if you ever want to get more you dont have to worry about breeding


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

My males are generally more placid than my females but theres not much difference between them really.


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

I have friendly males and females. But if im honest prefer the look of my males, wider heads, chunkier bodies, generally bigger. Also after having afew ovulating females this year that i hadnt bred they can be less of a pain....no digging and loosing appetites.
However the upside with females is that they can live together if they get along.

Get a super giant male, they are fab x


----------



## sljajk (Mar 23, 2010)

*thank you*

cheers everyone for all the help!


----------

